# What should I expect Monday at Orientation?



## Missbrc (Oct 28, 2020)

I start Target on Monday as a Cashier. What should I expect the first week at Target?


----------



## Loading (Oct 28, 2020)

You will be trained on how to operate the cash register. You will learn about the benefits of the target circle and red card (so that you can pitch it to guests). You will probably get some training at self checkout and maybe the service desk. Make sure to ask questions as they come up. On your first day of training you will probably shadow a veteran cashier so that you can get a basic understanding. They might also want you to do your workday training.


----------



## Loading (Oct 28, 2020)

As a new cashier, if you EVER have a problem or feel uncomfortable with a transaction or guest, call over your GSTL they are there to help you.


----------



## Missbrc (Oct 28, 2020)

Loading said:


> As a new cashier, if you EVER have a problem or feel uncomfortable with a transaction or guest, call over your GSTL they are there to help you.


Thank you


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Oct 28, 2020)

To be possible be scammed by guests who find out your new and try to use fake ass coupons and try to intimidate you into accepting their coupons which will get you fired. Don't let them if your not sure about a coupon call a manger over do not just accept a coupon. Better the guest just be annoyed then be hauled into the office.


----------



## buliSBI (Oct 29, 2020)

Orientation is a lot of videos and computer training.  You will then be given a new hire training schedule.  You are supposed to do mock transactions for training but expect to just be thrown on the registers.  Or you may shadow another cashier.

Don't worry about asking questions.  Don't worry about Tax Exemptions and other rare transactions. 

Wear Red and Khaki or Red/Jeans


----------



## Captain Orca (Oct 29, 2020)

Good comfortable shoes!  Punctuality!  Ask questions!  You may get a free lunch out of it too!  We did.  Enjoy.


----------

